# .22 stingers and .22.... whats the difference



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I shoot a .22 LR and i see these stingers which say they have much higher velocities and what not. i would be interested in shooting them but would it fit in my rifle? :-?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

It would fit in your gun, but I would check the users manual of the rifles. Some barrels do not advise the use of Stingers to be used, such as the Voquartsen carbon temsions.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well its a standard barrel, and it says in the owners manual not to use them but i hear all these people talking about what kind of great accuracy it has out of the factory barrel, what a joke. if anyone can give more info i would greatly appreciate it, im going mad. by the way, its a ruger 10/22 deluxe if that helps


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well i got around to shooting the stinger and it fires fine, basically you can ignore the "do not shoot stingers or non-coated bullets" part of the manual, its all bull.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

hey militant tiger, even if it fired fine the first time you shot it, it might be the long term effects like fast wearing of the rifling, idk, but i still wouldnt do it if i were you


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

just out of curiosity, do you own a .22?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

ya, i own a henry, one great gun i must say :sniper:


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

i wouldn't use them if it clearly says not to. i use them in 2 of my 22's and love them yet the other 2 they say not to use them so i don't


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

for the love of god. this is dead. as i said several posts and several months back, you CAN shoot stingers out of any sporter chamber. you CANNOT shoot them out of a target chamber.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Ummm, correct me if I'm wrong but why'd you ask the question if you knew the answer?


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

now i am wondering why did u ask the question if you knew the answer??


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you arent very good with details are you, the question was asked almost 2 months ago. it was answered once i had tried the round, and thus wrote that it is indeed OK to use in sporter chambers, people however continue to make speculations about whether it is or not, though i have the best proof, testing. answered problems need no further speculation.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> I shoot a .22 LR and i see these stingers which say they have much higher velocities and what not. i would be interested in shooting them but would it fit in my rifle?





> well its a standard barrel, and it says in the owners manual not to use them but i hear all these people talking about what kind of great accuracy it has out of the factory barrel, what a joke. if anyone can give more info i would greatly appreciate it, im going mad. by the way, its a ruger 10/22 deluxe if that helps





> well i got around to shooting the stinger and it fires fine, basically you can ignore the "do not shoot stingers or non-coated bullets" part of the manual, its all bull.





> just out of curiosity, do you own a .22?





> for the love of god. this is dead. as i said several posts and several months back, you CAN shoot stingers out of any sporter chamber. you CANNOT shoot them out of a target chamber.





> you arent very good with details are you, the question was asked almost 2 months ago. it was answered once i had tried the round, and thus wrote that it is indeed OK to use in sporter chambers, people however continue to make speculations about whether it is or not, though i have the best proof, testing. answered problems need no further speculation.


you thus wrote it was ok to use in sporter chambers? ya right, not only are you not smart, you are full of it, you never wrote that until this post, and i assume you are a guy, well, if my assumption is correct, you have to be the most pissy guy i have ever known of, if you cant be greatful for these peoples advice, then shut the hell up, if you ask a question, dont be a jerk when people answer it, you shot it out of a barrel that the owners manual said not to, and it may be fine now, but im willing to bet it wont be in years down the road, these people are giving you advice, so stop being a jerk to them :x


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Oh, amen brother!

Tiger, don't forget, if you have the guts, to respond to my latest post in Armadillo Hunting. Thank you.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"you shot it out of a barrel that the owners manual said not to" your inability to comprehend what i've said baffles me, i will not argue with you any longer. if you do not trust my opinion on the subject maybe another dozen will.

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... ht=stinger

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... ht=stinger

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... ht=stinger

but I suppose im a big stupid head, now aren't I?

Tiger


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

well now i still don't understand this thing to the fullest  i think you will have to give us some more details on the rifle you have. their are lots of 10/22's out there and from the way i read it. it is good for some and not others corect? if you give us more info OR tell us what you have found can and will help us help you :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well heres the scoop, in standard "sporter", it goes by many names chambers they are a OK to fire, because they are not as tight. With the Bentz or Target chambers, which are tighter the round can not go in all the way, and let you fire without the bolt closed. this will cause an explosion and send shrapnel into your hand, if you are unlucky into your face. there have been many incidents of this happening and i think cci should really put it on the package. in other words, if it is not a target barrel you should be able to fire them without and problems.

Tiger :beer:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

man, i guess im just missing something, and you may be right, im not going to say you are, as i have not found good enough proof, even if it will go into the sporter chamber, which you have i assume, and i dont know if i missed where you said that you have a new barrel on there so the owners manual doesnt apply, but if the owners manual states that you should not shoot them, you shouldnt, the chamber size may not be the actual problem like you think, it may be the rifling, and testing is not the best proof, unless you shoot thousands and thousands of that type of ammunition, you will not be able to tell what will happen down the road, and i guess im not the only one who "doesnt comprehend" read everyone elses, and i dont care what the other forum says, i would go by the owners manual, thats just me, but do what you want


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

I am not sure if you guys have heard of it. But it is anohhter forien ammo that claimed to be hyper velocity. Anyhow I was looking at the shell and comparing it to some Federal ammo I have and I noticed that the Hyper velocity case is a bit longer than the average LR casing I wonder if those would affect chambering and or accuracy. I have shot them before without a problem though


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm not a thousands of rounds 2 shooter, and I'm not sure if I even have any more Stingers, but I don't ever remember having any problems with them. However, this is just personal opinion, I feel if you are reading the owner's manual, it would be a good idea to heed it. I never had owner's manuals with any of the 22's I have owned and shot so I have never seen the warnings you have written about. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Blah... blah... blah...

This topic is hereby dead.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I wouldn't use it if the manual says not to. :huh:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you people are really stubborn you know that.

"and i dont know if i missed where you said that you have a new barrel on there so the owners manual doesnt apply"

they said not to use it in TARGET CHAMBERS, not SPORTER CHAMBERS, ONLY TARGET CHAMBERS which on the 10/22 from the factory is only the 10/22 TARGET which i do not have! for the love of god how many times do i have to restate that. yes stealth they are made by aguila, i think they are super maximum's, same thing as the stinger with a 1/10th of an inch longer case but shoot faster than cci stingers and from what i've heard are better all around.

just for reclarification- if you have a SPORTER chamber rifle you are OK to shoot stingers. if you have a TARGET chamber rifle do NOT shoot them in your rifle.

Tiger


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

10/22's are a dime a dozen and so are the parts. If you fry the barrel it's cheap to replace, only one screw holds it on. Have fun blowing out the rifling!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

10/22's are 200 a peice, some kind of pocket change


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Tiger, I have to agree with you, if you can't afford to replace, don't run the risk of burning them out. If they are a dime a dozen, the go ahead and burn em up. Thanks, but I'll just shoot what is safe.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

i see, the reason im stubborn is i couldnt figure out what you meant, what you said made sense, but i didnt see where you said you had that, all i saw was that the owners manual said dont shoot it, so my bad


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

How do I tell if my old single shot bolt action Baikal .22 has a sporting barrel or a target barrel, if it is probably as old as my parents and I certainly don't have the owner's manual?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Aussie, you have a couple of choices. The barrel can be slugged (Molten lead poured in the barrel and allowed to set up, then measure the lead after it comes out) or you can assume it is the tighter chamber. I think with an old barrel the wisest choice is to be careful about new high pressure loads, and just go with regular 22's anyway. Besides, if you need more than standard 22's, you could go out and get a 223. Hey, you have one, that's right. :sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Aussie if its old, and since its a single shot im going to go with sporter chamber, most of the target chambers come in bull barrels, and i think that the target chamber is fairly new (could be wrong). Even so i wouldnt shoot stingers because they are quite inaccurate, though it produces a good effect if you can get it to hit the animal (the bullet shreads once it hits). In my opinion the velocitor by cci as well is a much better round, it does not have the larger casing but produces very high velocity and has a 40 grain bullet to boot, you will notice the extra energy if you shoot one after a standard velocity round, it feels like a completely different gun. these bullets group well in most guns, considerably more so than the stinger, i do not think you will be disapointed.

Tiger


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Yea Tiger your right they are called Aguila Magnum Maxiumums I believe. I beleve CCI Stingers are supposed to work really well in factory 10/22 so I guess they are worth a try. I never really cared what ammo I shot through my .22 but I guess the accuracy and things like that really differ. I mean .22 ammo is cheap enough to target shoot each brand to find which works best.

Well good hunting guys :wink:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Blah... blah... blah...
> 
> This topic is hereby dead.


----------

